# Concealed Carry in Louisian



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey there fellas (and possibly ladies)

My wife and I are heading to Louisiana to lose some money at L'auberge and I'm curious as to whether or not you can carry a concealed handung into a casino; or specifically this particular casino. Below is an excerpt from the Lousiana state law regarding prohibited places to carry a concealed handgun (with a permit.) I couldn't find anything that specifically addressed Casinos so other than it being a private property issue, where they don't allow them, this was the only thing I've found that could remotely be an issue.

_*R.S. 40:1379.3 (N) states that no concealed handgun may be carried into and no concealed handgun permit issued pursuant to this Section shall authorize or entitle a permittee to carry a concealed handgun in any of the following:*_

_** Any portion of the permitted area of an establishment that has been granted a Class A-General retail permit, as defined in Part II of Chapter 1 or Part II of Chapter 2 of Title 26 of the Louisiana Revised Statutes of 1950, to sell alcoholic beverages for consumption on the premises.*_

The way I read this is that it's only prohibited on a "*portion*" of the area. So as an example it would be the bar area of Chilis restaurant. Now drinks are served for on-premises consuption at the Casino game floor, but the law says "to sell" alcoholic beverages for on-premises consumption. Considering casinos GIVE free drinks while you're gaming, does this apply? This is assuming, of course, that I don't do any drinking because another law would apply if I was under the influence while carrying.

Does anyone have any experience with this or know personally about this issue? I'd appreciate some feedback.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

The best source of info for this would be someone who teaches the course here in Texas. Tom Estep, who teaches at The Arms Room probably knows the laws better than anyone, and Al Trug at Clear Creek Gun Range could probably help out, too. Those are the only 2 I know in my area, but there are plenty of others.


----------



## AceArcher (Feb 8, 2012)

I think the best source would be to call the casino and ask if it's allowed.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Your not going to be allowed to carry in the Casino.

John


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I carry when I travel to LDL, but only on the concourse area, never in the casino itself. I usually drop it off in my room with my luggage after checking in.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

You don't actually think they're "giving" you free drinks, do you? It's still the same license, if they're serving alcohol for on-premises consumption it doesn't matter how it gets paid for..


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

glenbo said:


> The best source of info for this would be someone who teaches the course here in Texas. Tom Estep, who teaches at The Arms Room probably knows the laws better than anyone, and Al Trug at Clear Creek Gun Range could probably help out, too. ]
> 
> For Texas law yes but you are not going to be in Texas. You are subject to La. law and I would not want to be caught short. As someone else said, put it in your room and you should be fine.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

dwilliams35 said:


> You don't actually think they're "giving" you free drinks, do you? It's still the same license, if they're serving alcohol for on-premises consumption it doesn't matter how it gets paid for..


If I knew I wouldn't have asked. The law doesn't say "served;" It says "sold." In the court-of-law the definition of words is always a big difference. Are you suggesting that "serving" and "sold" mean the same thing?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bharvey said:


> If I knew I wouldn't have asked. The law doesn't say "served;" It says "sold." In the court-of-law the definition of words is always a big difference. Are you suggesting that "serving" and "sold" mean the same thing?


I'm suggesting that they're anything but free. Note how much harder it is to get a drink if you're just watching somebody else blow their money.. It's a for-profit venture, and their licenses are going to be a standard "bar" on-premises ticket: whether they get "paid" for them by a guy sitting at a bar, or just comp them to customers that are dumping money elsewhere is really immaterial. You could really look at it as the "casino" profit center buying beer for their customers like lots of other businesses will; it's still being "sold" by the "bar profit center", and the cost just gets expensed by the casino. It still has been sold as far as their license is concerned.

One way or another, it's probably not a place that you need to be carrying a gun anyway: that's probably one of the most secure places on the planet.....


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

dwilliams35 said:


> I'm suggesting that they're anything but free. Note how much harder it is to get a drink if you're just watching somebody else blow their money.. It's a for-profit venture, and their licenses are going to be a standard "bar" on-premises ticket: whether they get "paid" for them by a guy sitting at a bar, or just comp them to customers that are dumping money elsewhere is really immaterial. You could really look at it as the "casino" profit center buying beer for their customers like lots of other businesses will; it's still being "sold" by the "bar profit center", and the cost just gets expensed by the casino. It still has been sold as far as their license is concerned.
> 
> One way or another, it's probably not a place that you need to be carrying a gun anyway: that's probably one of the most secure places on the planet.....


Fair enough. That's a good answer. I never looked at it that way. I really didn't intend on carrying there. I've only been to one casino in my life and didn't have my CHL at the time. I didn't really know the "accepted practice" if you catch my drift. I assumed that it wasn't somewhere I'd need to carry but was just curious if it was legal and if other's do it regularly. I know it seems like an odd question to ask but if you Google that topic, a zillion message forums come up with people trying to debate whether it's legal or not. There was no real definitive answer anywhere. That pretty much answer's my question though. Appreciate it. :brew:


----------



## Fisk167 (Apr 27, 2013)

I believe its against a Federal Law to carry in any gaming facility. Whether a casino, dog track etc..... Try a Google search.


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Start here...

http://www.handgunlaw.us/states/louisiana.pdf


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Aces Full said:


> Start here...
> 
> http://www.handgunlaw.us/states/louisiana.pdf


Thanks, pretty much answers the question. Says further down that there is a conflict in the law (the one we are having on this thread) but that DPS is working to "iron" it out so that there is no conflict. CHL holders have bee advised to NOT carry in places that serve alcohol until the law reflects as such. Good link


----------

